# Local "Whizzer" Find



## Handyman (Jun 10, 2022)

I was recently talking to a gentleman who claimed to have a “Whizzer” motorbike in his barn. Following up on the lead, this is what I discovered. He claims it is built on a Schwinn Patriot frame, 40’s vintage, is a model “H”, and does start. I am mildly interested and looking for thoughts from the Whizzer crowd.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 10, 2022)

Nice.  Looks like a prewar Pioneer badged DX frame.

Would be a worthwhile project.


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 10, 2022)

The engine is an older F model not an H.  Not many F's around.  Great bike all around in my book


----------



## Handyman (Jun 10, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Nice.  Looks like a prewar Pioneer badged DX frame.
> 
> Would be a worthwhile project.



 Yes, hzqw21, "Pioneer" not "Patriot" as I mentioned.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 10, 2022)

Fantastic find... F Model on a pre war bike...


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 10, 2022)

Handyman said:


> Yes, hzqw21, "Pioneer" not "Patriot" as I mentioned.  Pete in Fitchburg



If you get the bike leave patina on the badge.

Kinda rare bird attached to an original frame.


----------



## skeezer (Jun 11, 2022)

Rare engine. Desirable more for as a collectors item than a rider.

Skeezer


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 12, 2022)

What are you waiting for grab that thing before someone else does


----------

